# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Mazor X Stealth Edition, robotic guidance system for spinal surgery, Mazor Robotics Ltd., Caesarea, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - Mazor Robotics Ltd.

Home page - medtronic.com/us-en/healthcare-professionals/products/neurological/spine-robotics/mazorx.html

----------


## Airicist

Standing Taller with Renaissance

Published on May 3, 2013




> Floyd Goodloe is a rancher in Capitan, New Mexico and he suffered from back pain for nearly 15 years due to a condition called spondylolisthesis. After a referral from his chiropractor, Floyd met Dr. George Martin at Southwest NeuroSpine Institute in El Paso and decided to have spine surgery with Mazor Robotics Renaissance Guidance System. This is his story of how he got his life back.

----------


## Airicist

Spine Surgery with Mazor Robotics Renaissance

Published on Jun 21, 2013




> Did you know that back pain will affect 80 percent of Americans at some point in their lives? Watch this short animation video to find out more about Mazor Robotics Renaissance Spine Surgery.

----------


## Airicist

Renaissance spine surgery - how it works

Published on Nov 24, 2014




> With Mazor Robotics Renaissance Guidance System, spine surgeons can perform accurate, state-of-the-art procedures. There are four basic steps: 
> 
> Step 1- Planning: Surgeon creates a pre-operative blueprint of the ideal surgery in a virtual 3D environment.
> 
> Step 2 - Mounting: Surgeon places a rigid attachment to the patient, which assures maximum surgical accuracy throughout the procedure.
> 
> Step 3 - 3D Sync: Two fluoroscopic images automatically synchronize the mounting system with the surgical blueprint. 
> 
> Step 4 - Operate: Renaissance guides the surgeon's tools and implants to the planned location with 1.5mm accuracy.

----------


## Airicist

Renaissance brain module: how it works (animation)

Published on Jun 16, 2016




> Mazor Robotics Renaissance Guidance System can be used for a variety of stereotactic brain procedures. Watch this video to see how it works.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Mazor X™: a surgical assurance platform

Published on Aug 11, 2017




> The Mazor X™ system by Mazor Robotics enhances spine surgery technology from trajectory guidance to an expanded spine surgery
> solution. It forms the core of Mazor's new vision of a Surgical Assurance platform to maximize surgical predictability for the good of patients and those who treat them.

----------


## Airicist

How Mazor X™ works

Published on Aug 23, 2017




> The Mazor X system consists of sophisticated 3D planning tools and an intra-op guidance system with a precision Surgical Arm indicated for implant and instrument positioning in spine surgery – the core of the Surgical Assurance Platform.

----------

